# quórum, capita, cápita



## marinapp

Hola a todos,

Sé que la palabra "quórum", lleva tilde, pero necesito una explicación del porqué.

Gracias.


----------



## kreiner

Tengo entendido que según las nuevas normas debería escribirse "cuórum". La tilde se explica por ser palabra llana terminada en consonante distinta de "n" o "s". Por supuesto, en latín no lleva tilde.


----------



## Peterdg

kreiner said:


> Tengo entendido que según las nuevas normas debería escribirse "cuórum".


 Sí, ahora es *cuórum*.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Sí, y si aún así prefieres la forma con Q, no lleva tilde sino cursiva (_quorum_).


----------



## marinapp

Muchísimas gracias.

Me estáis ayudando un montón.


----------



## Erreconerre

marinapp said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Sé que la palabra "quórum", lleva tilde, pero necesito una explicación del porqué.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Las palabras graves se escriben con acento cuando terminan en consonante que no es _ene_ o _ese_: almíbar, azúcar, fácil... etc.


----------



## Calambur

marinapp said:


> Sé que la palabra "quórum", lleva tilde, pero necesito una explicación del porqué.
> 
> Gracias.


Porque la regla dice que los términos latinos se acentúan con arreglo a las normas prescritas para las palabras españolas. 

Las palabras graves que terminan en *n, s,* o *vocal*, no se tildan; *quórum* es palabra grave y termina en m, por eso se tilda.


----------



## marinapp

¡Muchas gracias Calambur!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sigo insistiendo en que en latín no existen tildes. A mí quorum con tilde a la española me parece una barbaridad (y jamás escribiré engendros de tal calibre). Bastante tiene la Irreal con el cristo normativo que ha montado en español, como para regulamentar la grafía del latín.


----------



## 0scar

Según los sabios habrá que escribir cuórum o _quorum._
Yo escribiré cuorun o_ quorum _y, de paso cañazo, escribiré iten _o item._


----------



## ninux

XiaoRoel said:


> Sigo insistiendo en que en latín no existen tildes. A mí quorum con tilde a la española me parece una barbaridad (y jamás escribiré engendros de tal calibre). Bastante tiene la Irreal con el cristo normativo que ha montado en español, como para regulamentar la grafía del latín.


----------



## 0scar

Con _quórum_ lo que se reglamenta es la grafía del castellano, no del latín.

*quórum**.*
(Del lat. _quorum_, genit. pl. de _qui_).
(DRAE)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si fuese *quoro sería español, quorum (de quienes) es puro latín.


----------



## Namarne

Peterdg said:


> Sí, ahora es *cuórum*.


Con lo bonito que era *quórum*. Así parece _cuore _"latinizado" o no sé qué. Yo al menos tengo que leerlo dos veces para entender de qué se está hablando. Supongo que con _fórum _no habrá problemas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

O _forum_ o foro. Aquí sin lugar a dudas estamos ante un doblete latino y español respectivamente.


----------



## Namarne

Yo prefiero no hacer faltas de ortografía y escribir _fórum _o _foro_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues las estás cometiendo en latín al usar tildes. Y no veo que tiene que ver la irreal con el latín. A ver si ahora nos quieren dejar sin trabajo a los latinistas o, lo que es peor, sumidos en la perplejidad y confusión a que nos tienen habituados en cuanto al español.


----------



## Namarne

No, si yo no escribo en latín, bastante tengo con escribir mal el castellano. Sí, no sé muy bien por qué la Academia opta por ese tipo de soluciones, también pasa con palabras de otras lenguas (_sándwich_, por ejemplo). Será para orientar sobre qué sílaba recae el acento, no sé. Lo único que yo tenía claro (pero ya no) es que desde el momento en que se coloca la tilde, la palabra ya no está escrita en latín (ni en inglés).


----------



## Vampiro

Peterdg said:


> Sí, ahora es *cuórum*.


A ver... que levante la mano quien se anima a usar esa palabreja.
_


----------



## 0scar

La RAE no tiene nada que ver con el latín ni con el inglés, por eso escribe quórum y sándwich, caso contrario aclara que son voces extranjeras y que hay que escribirlas en cursiva.
Si yo fuese la RAE no incluiría ninguna voz extranjera en el diccionario, no tiene sentido.


----------



## Vampiro

0scar said:


> Si yo fuese la RAE no incluiría ninguna voz extranjera en el diccionario, no tiene sentido.


Por fin estamos de acuerdo en algo.
Anoten la fecha.
_


----------



## ninux

Yo tengo un librito con las expresiones y frases hechas en español.
Entre ellas, hay algunas en latín (entonces se escriben tal y como están, dado que se trata, según el autor del libro de frases aceptadas y usadas en España o América Latina)

Cito una aquí, _como está escrita _(me permita el moderador esta excepción):
*- quod capita, tot sensus *(tantas cabezas, tantos pareceres). 
He escrito esta expresión porque si un español que no conoce esta frase quisiera leerla como está escrita, la pronunciaría mal. La palabra* capita (cabezas) *es esdrújula, entonces en mi libro debería ser: cápita. (y todos los españoles que usan esta expresión, deberían escribirla así) 

Ahora mi pregunta es esta ¿Por qué diablo la palabra cápita se escribe capita mientras quorum debería escribirse quórum?  (Les agrego que "justamente" mi corrector ortográfico me subraya la palabra quorum...


----------



## Calambur

Aclaro que en el _post_ #7 sólo expliqué lo que dice la RAE -no dije que lo compartiera-.



ninux said:


> Ahora mi pregunta es esta ¿Por qué diablo la palabra cápita se escribe capita mientras quorum debería escribirse quórum?


Porque las moscas no cazan águilas, ni aunque quieran.


----------



## Namarne

ninux said:


> Ahora mi pregunta es esta ¿Por qué diablo la palabra cápita se escribe capita mientras quorum debería escribirse quórum?


Mira, para que añadas un  más:  


> *per cápita**.*
> (Loc. lat.).
> * 1.     * loc. adj. Por cabeza, por cada individuo.
> *renta **per cápita*_
> __Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ninux

¡Gracias Namarme, ahí sí que estoy más interrogativo! 
Y yo pensaba de no cometer errores escribiendo _capita _y _quorum...
_
Pero:_ tantas cabezas, tantos pareceres (_¡Justamente!_). _Creo que lo escribiré sólo en español_..._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esto de _capita_, _quorum_ y demas palabras latinas de la lengua culta española (en su origen jergalismos de lenguas profesionales), hoy en día más o menos extendidas por  la educación general y los medios de comunicación de masas en más o menos correctos usos, acepciones y pronunciaciones, que la Irreal se empeña en tildar siguiendo las reglas prosódicas del español (de estructura completamente diferente a la del latín), recuerda el gaso de los hilarantes _güisqui, nailon, yoquei_ y demás lindezas gráficas en que se convierten palabras inglesas usadas tal cual son en su idioma en nuestra lengua (también con más o menos deformaciones fónicas y gráficas).
Todo esto en vez de allanar el camino de la representación escrita de la lengua, lo que hace es plantear una serie de pseudoproblemas que complican la vida de todos los que usan el español, incluso (y más) la de quienes dominan alguna de las lenguas en cuestión.
Un dislate sin fundamento. Si las palabras extrañas al idioma se popularizan y se incorporan a éste, sólo lentamente y, tras una aquilatación en textos, es decir, en la escritura, podrá españolizarse, como sucedió con tantas palabras del francés, del italiano o del gallego y portugués, que hoy escribimos como españolas con carta de naturalización conseguida por aceptación en la escritura (tras periodos de pruebas más o  menos fallidas). Una norma emanada desde el solipsismo del Olimpo académico nace muerta filológicamente hablando. Sólo la aceptación ignorante y acrítica por parte de editoriales, medios de comunicación, estamentos académicos adocenados y demás elementos estructurales de la comunicación escrita permite la existencia de estos híbridos mal acordados y monstruosamente deformes


----------



## ErOtto

Es evidente que estos _latinajos acentuados_ te tocan la fibra.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> latin*ajos* acentuados


Excelente despectivo. Sí, me tocan algo más que la fibra. Como dicen en el Vaticano, _sine commento_. Por no referirme a las rimas en -ajo que me vienen a la mente.


----------



## AbogadaMadrid

Calambur said:


> Porque la regla dice que los términos latinos se acentúan con arreglo a las normas prescritas para las palabras españolas.


 
No, la regla ya no dice eso, aunque lo decía (y creo que acoge plenamente lo que reivindica XiaoRoel).​ 
Web de la RAE, Consultas lingüísticas, Preguntas más frecuentes, al final:​ 
"*Principales novedades de la última edición de la Ortografía de la lengua española (2010)*​ 
8. *Equiparación en el tratamiento ortográfico de extranjerismos y latinismos, incluidas las locuciones*​ 
En la nueva ortografía se da cuenta de las normas que deben seguirse cuando se emplean en textos españoles palabras o expresiones pertenecientes a otras lenguas, siendo la principal novedad en este sentido la equiparación en el tratamiento ortográfico de todos los préstamos (voces o expresiones de otras lenguas que se incorporan al caudal léxico del español), con independencia de que procedan de lenguas vivas extranjeras (extranjerismos) o se trate de voces o expresiones latinas (latinismos).​ 
De acuerdo con estas normas, los extranjerismos y latinismos crudos o no adaptados —aquellos que se utilizan con su grafía y pronunciación originarias y presentan rasgos gráfico-fonológicos ajenos a la ortografía del español— deben escribirse en los textos españoles con algún tipo de marca gráfica que indique su carácter foráneo, preferentemente en letra cursiva, o bien entre comillas. En cambio, los extranjerismos y latinismos adaptados —aquellos que no presentan problemas de adecuación a la ortografía española o que han modificado su grafía o su pronunciación originarias para adecuarse a las convenciones gráfico-fonológicas de nuestra lengua— se escriben sin ningún tipo de resalte y se someten a las reglas de acentuación gráfica del español:​ 
Me encanta el _ballet_ clásico / Me encanta el balé clásico.
Juego al _paddle_ todos los domingos / Juego al pádel todos los domingos
La reunión se suspendió por falta de _quorum_ / La reunión se suspendió por falta de cuórum.​ 
Así pues, según la nueva ortografía, y tal como ilustra el último ejemplo, los préstamos del latín solo se escribirán en letra redonda y con sometimiento a las reglas de acentuación gráfica del español cuando estén completamente adaptados a nuestro sistema ortográfico, al igual que se hace con los préstamos de otros idiomas.​ 
Por su parte, las locuciones o dichos en otras lenguas que se utilicen en textos españoles deben escribirse igualmente en cursiva —o, en su defecto, entre comillas— para señalar su carácter foráneo, su consideración de incrustaciones de otros idiomas en nuestra lengua:​ 
La historia tuvo un _happy end _de película.
Su bien ganada fama de _femme fatale_ le abría todas las puertas.
La tensión fue _in crescendo_ hasta que, finalmente, estalló el conflicto.​ 
Según se establece en la nueva edición de la ortografía, las locuciones latinas (expresiones pluriverbales fijas en latín que se utilizan en todas las lenguas de cultura occidentales, incluido el español, con un sentido más o menos cercano al significado literal latino) deben recibir el mismo tratamiento ortográfico que las provenientes de cualquier otra lengua. Por lo tanto, deben escribirse, de acuerdo con su carácter de expresiones foráneas, en cursiva (o entre comillas) y sin acentos gráficos, ya que estos no existen en la escritura latina:​ 
Así fue,_ grosso modo,_ como acabó aquel asunto.
Se casó _in articulo mortis_ con su novia de toda la vida.
Renunció _motu proprio_ a todos sus privilegios.
Decidieron aplazar _sine die_ las negociaciones.
El examen _post mortem_ reveló indicios de envenenamiento.
Las grandes potencias eran partidarias de mantener el _statu quo_.​ 
Nota: Las próximas ediciones del diccionario académico (_DRAE_) y el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ (_DPD_) reflejarán todas estas novedades."​


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Cayeron del guindo!


----------



## ErOtto

XiaoRoel said:


> ¡Cayeron del guindo!


 
Será que los _Sres. académicos _leen estos foros y tomaron nota de tus fundadas críticas. 

Ya sabes que "las cosas de palacio..."


----------



## Calambur

AbogadaMadrid said:


> No, la regla ya no dice eso, aunque lo decía...​Gracias por aclararlo.
> Ya ves que vivo pendiente de cada nueva disposición de la RAE.


 


ErOtto said:


> Será que los _Sres. académicos _leen estos foros y tomaron nota de tus fundadas críticas.
> ¡Bien harían!


----------



## ninux

ErOtto said:


> Será que los _Sres. académicos _leen estos foros y tomaron nota de tus fundadas críticas.
> 
> Ya sabes que "las cosas de palacio..."



...ya no quedaron *ínter nos*


----------

